# No eggs for 2 months, then a tiny one



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

After a few years of a fairly prolific egg-laying cycle (usually about 2-3 wks on the eggs, then laying again 1-2 wks later), Robbie didn't lay any in December or January. Last night, she had a tiny Cadbury-Mini-Egg-sized one that is rough textured but otherwise well formed.

The supplier I usually get her supplements from is closed until March so I bought some human-grade, vegan calcium and D3 for the meantime. Could this switch be the source of her trouble? I don't know the amounts of the dosage off-hand, but I mix it in her water at half-strength of the human dose so it doesn't get cloudy and unappealing. 

I'm going to order some proper Calcivet and Soluvite D as soon as they're back open, but I'm wondering if there are other factors that would contribute to her lapse in laying (like if she might have an infection or vitamin deficiency). 

She's seemed otherwise healthy the past few months--poops have been good, energy level and lovey-dovey-ness are normal. She'll be 6 years old this May, is that too young for menopause? Also, I'm her "mate" so she's never had fertilized eggs, if that makes a difference.

It's almost time for her annual checkup anyway so I'll book a vet appointment, but any input or suggestions are appreciated! Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im a bit confused as you say vegan vit D3, D3 is derived from sheep wool.. the sheep are not harmed but just the wool used, so do not think it is vegan but may be ok if one is vegan as the sheep are not harmed... if you used a vegan it may be D2 vitamin and that is said to be not as potent or absorbed well . now I have had hens lay tiny eggs from time to time and my vet said it was not to worry about unless it was a regular event.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

It's called Vitashine D3, it says it's extracted from Lichen so maybe it is less potent than the natural wool-derived kind? Thanks for that info! Did your hens have two of the tiny eggs, or one tiny and one regular, or just the one tiny egg with no second one?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stephie said:


> It's called Vitashine D3, it says it's extracted from Lichen so maybe it is less potent than the natural wool-derived kind? Thanks for that info! Did your hens have two of the tiny eggs, or one tiny and one regular, or just the one tiny egg with no second one?


I have not heard of the lichen but it sounds promising if it has D3 in it. The tiny eggs were usually just one of the two..or they just layed the one tiny one.. but have not had two tiny ones from the same clutch. Just to mention the sunlight also is important, this time of year we lack sunshine because of the short days... so if she is an inside bird you may want to get her a uvb light so she can make her D3 to help her with her calcium use as well.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks, I actually just read about those lights today so I'll try to pick one up!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The egg probably doesn't have any yolk in it. Could be due to age. You may want to get some supplements just for birds to make sure the dosages are appropriate


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Unfortunate update... Over a month later Robbie made another egg, but it hasn't come out yet. We've been trying to motivate it to move out with calcium, heat, & metacam for the past few days but this morning the vet said it's moved back up more so she decided it's time to operate and remove the egg. I know this is risky, but the vet indicated that at this point it is probably less risky than to keep waiting. She should have the surgery in the next hour or two, I'm so terrified for her... She's the sweetest darling pij, your prayers & good-luck wishes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stephie said:


> Unfortunate update... Over a month later Robbie made another egg, but it hasn't come out yet. We've been trying to motivate it to move out with calcium, heat, & metacam for the past few days but this morning the vet said it's moved back up more so she decided it's time to operate and remove the egg. I know this is risky, but the vet indicated that at this point it is probably less risky than to keep waiting. She should have the surgery in the next hour or two, I'm so terrified for her... She's the sweetest darling pij, your prayers & good-luck wishes would be greatly appreciated.


hope all goes well, Im sure it will, sounds like her best choice as the other did not sound very good at all.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hoping all turns out well with a speedy recovery. Prayers sent.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope your darling girl makes a full and quick recovery. It sounds like she's otherwise in good health, so I'm sure she will.

Please keep us updated on how she does.


Eva


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Well it was a lot worse than they thought.... Once they got in there, they found scarring from egg yolk peritonitis that they hadn't suspected earlier. It was too much of a mess to continue with the surgery. The vet said even if she survived having the egg removed, they'd have to remove her ovaries later and it was unlikely she'd make it through that, so it didn't seem fair to put her through any of that. They told me the most humane option would be to euthanize while she was already under. 

I am absolutely heartbroken. Robbie was the best friend I ever had. She opened up a whole new world to me that I feel so privileged to have been a part of... she taught me so much about hope, resilience, and unconditional love, and I will never be the same without her. 

Thank you all for your good wishes. Robbie had no shortage of people who loved her and that means so much to me right now <3


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stephie said:


> Well it was a lot worse than they thought.... Once they got in there, they found scarring from egg yolk peritonitis that they hadn't suspected earlier. It was too much of a mess to continue with the surgery. The vet said even if she survived having the egg removed, they'd have to remove her ovaries later and it was unlikely she'd make it through that, so it didn't seem fair to put her through any of that. They told me the most humane option would be to euthanize while she was already under.
> 
> I am absolutely heartbroken. Robbie was the best friend I ever had. She opened up a whole new world to me that I feel so privileged to have been a part of... she taught me so much about hope, resilience, and unconditional love, and I will never be the same without her.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes. Robbie had no shortage of people who loved her and that means so much to me right now <3


oh that is sad. Iam so sorry. I had a fantail hen with the exact same problem, once we got in there it was a mess with a tumor to add. I was glad to know though as she would of died and then I would of been guessing on what it was and perhaps medicated my loft when I did not need too. knowing things can help understand the death at least. Im sure another pigeon will find you one day. stay strong and take your time grieving as you need to.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry  RIP Robbie!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her. I know it's hard to lose such a close friend. She was a lucky little bird that she was with you.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

How sad. I am so sorry...my heart goes out to you.

Dawn


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your beloved Robbie. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful a life, so full of care and love.


----------

